# Found - Please Close Thread



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

As the title says, I am looking for a 46gallon bow front, if it has a stand great, if not, I will figure something out. 

I would like it to be in good shape, I don't mind the odd scratch, I don't want to have to reseal it and I would like it to be fairly new within 5 years. 

I am not looking for lights for it, or substrate, or a filter etc, just the tank.

I will be combining 2 of my tanks inhibitants now into this one, so that I will have less tanks, in order to continue with my downsizing.

PM me with what you have and a price. I am in Maple Ridge.

Thanks very much.

Kim


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Kim.

Be on the lookout for a 46 Gallon Vicenza. They are plumbed already and are very nice, but cost a bit more. I wish I still had mine. 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

not my ads but here are a couple on craigslist

46 Gallon Bow front aquarium

46 Gallon Bow Front Aquarium


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

At those prices price, you can almost get a brand new one at King Ed's which is what I was going to suggest.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

FYI on those links, i bought the first one already, thanks wheels for letting me know i got ripped off! lol no they had the same one with oak stand at island pets for 500 with stand


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> FYI on those links, i bought the first one already, thanks wheels for letting me know i got ripped off! lol no they had the same one with oak stand at island pets for 500 with stand


Well, you didn't really get ripped off. Note that I said almost. The only thing is if you value things like warranties. For me, the tank is pretty much always the cheapest thing in my setups, so I tend to buy new.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out pet smart they have 46 gallon marineland bowfronts and they were asking $ 199.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Well, you didn't really get ripped off. Note that I said almost. The only thing is if you value things like warranties. For me, the tank is pretty much always the cheapest thing in my setups, so I tend to buy new.


LOL< I know the tank is definitely the cheapest part of the 90g I am setting up. Kim, you will love the 46 bowfront. Such a cool tank IMO.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your ideas and suggestions!!! I am really looking fwd to getting one, I have the 72 bow and love it. 

Just wish I knew how much a 46 bow was at King Ed's for comparison, but I won't be able to get out there anytime soon.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking haven't been to King Ed's yet - if anyone is going by and ya feel like taking a quick look for me, it would be most appreciated, then just let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Kim, I may know someone who has a bow front for sale. I'm not sure about the size but can let you know once I see it.


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 46g Marineland Bowfront in excellent condition Tank is 36X17X21 and the stand is 36X17X28, The only codition issue is the rubber hinge for the top is no longer there... 

I'd be willing to trade it for a 75G with centerbrace 18X48X21, or $150

Dean 604-459-8869


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> Hi Kim, I may know someone who has a bow front for sale. I'm not sure about the size but can let you know once I see it.


Pat - thanks that would be great, please let me know.



Tanks 4 Tots said:


> I have a 46g Marineland Bowfront in excellent condition Tank is 36X17X21 and the stand is 36X17X28, The only codition issue is the rubber hinge for the top is no longer there...
> 
> I'd be willing to trade it for a 75G with centerbrace 18X48X21, or $150
> 
> Dean 604-459-8869


Thanks Dean


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Please close thread - found.


----------

